
[INFO] New LinkedIn Privacy Policy - SRSimko
http://www.chriscolotti.us/technology/info-new-linkedin-privacy-policy/
======
simon
Just checked my account and I was opted out. I don't know if this is an old
entry, there was no date on the page, and perhaps I'd already previously
opted-out?

